# Desktop vs Laptop vs Tablets



## Harivel (Apr 30, 2011)

*This Thread is for Selecting your pc option and tell that uses&disadvantages..

In older days we all using Desktop,after laptop invention 

we r set mind to buy laptop for our convinence

but now Tablets r in track...

so which s gng to rule in future days...

What you think about Tablets???*


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 30, 2011)

Harviel said:
			
		

> What you think about Tablets???


 To be true I think tablets are mostly bragging rights device. But yo never know, many people find it usefull for books,documents,etc


----------



## doomgiver (May 1, 2011)

desktop : intensive tasks, gaming, photoshop, designing

laptop/netbook : doc editing, light media playback, surfing the net, chatting

tablet : portablity, mostly reading, coz typing on a tablet is a *****, and i hate touchscreen keyboards, too slow.

so the optimal combo will be : desktop+tablet
i think laptops are getting redundant now.
add a usb keyboard to a tablet, and you get a laptop.

i dont think i will ever buy a laptop again.

the laptop is dead, long live the desktop.


----------



## Prime_Coder (May 1, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> desktop : intensive tasks, gaming, photoshop, designing
> 
> laptop/netbook : doc editing, light media playback, surfing the net, chatting
> 
> ...



Yes, you are right. As tablets are giving performance comparable to laptops, they are increasingly sold.
But Desktop will always rule the world of computing.


----------



## doomgiver (May 1, 2011)

true!!!
no one can live off a tablet. you will have to buy a desktop


----------



## Joker (May 1, 2011)

this is a stupid thread if u ask me.

all three are different types of products for different usage.

u cant compare apple to orange to banana.


----------



## KDroid (May 5, 2011)

Well, almost each one of us would be having a tablet in our hand in future! 

But, desktops can neither be replaced by laptops nor tablets! Desktops have their own importance! 

Even if you have a laptop/tablet with you, you will usually have a desktop at your home!!

However, the light-weight jobs would shift to tablets! (surfing, media playback, Video-conferencing and all...) Tablets would be mainly used for entertainment, Social networking, or reading....


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (May 5, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> Well, almost each one of us would be having a tablet in our hand in future!
> 
> But, desktops can neither be replaced by laptops nor tablets! Desktops have their own importance!
> 
> ...



Agree !
I hate those Trackpads on Lappys


----------



## tkin (May 5, 2011)

Desktop, because it CAN PLAY CRYSIS.


----------



## desiibond (May 5, 2011)

What I would prefer (given that I have cash):

1. Laptop that can do decent gaming (probably for 50k-55k). Purpose: games, AV encoding, downloads, browsing etc.
2. tablet for reading and vidoes etc.
3. gaming console
4. ipod touch and decent android smartphone like galaxy S


----------



## doomgiver (May 6, 2011)

What I would prefer (given that I have cash):

1. desktop that can do hardcore gaming (probably for 60k-70k). Purpose: games, photoshop.
2. tablet for reading and videos etc.
3. decent android smartphone like galaxy S


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2011)

I feek tablets are uneccesary for most of us coz



			
				 doomgiver said:
			
		

> 2. tablet for reading and videos etc.


 This can be done both by the Galaxy S AND the desktop probably better than a Tab


----------



## doomgiver (May 6, 2011)

i dont want to fire up my rig just to check mail, and the smartphone screen is not really ideal for surfing. what if i want to see a site like tdf?? or maybe a mmo i play??? it becomes a problem then, so thats why, a tablet.

and a tablet is more portable, and has more processing power. essentially, its a big smartphone with better hardware.

and i'll just choose an entry level smartphone, not a 20k+ monster. a 10-15 k optimus one/whatever will do fine


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2011)

doomgiver said:
			
		

> what if i want to see a site like tdf??


 I do it with my phone everyday with almost no problems


			
				 doomgiver said:
			
		

> and a tablet is more portable


 How easily will you carry it in your pocket? Suppose you go to a place. Wont you carry a bag every where just to carry a tablet. Email and surfing can easily be done in a mobile phone


			
				 doomgiver said:
			
		

> a 10-15 k optimus one/whatever will do fine


 YOu will enjoy everything in it except maybe movie watching


----------



## gagan007 (May 6, 2011)

completely agree with all the posts by thetechfreak in this thread. i don't see the need of tablets when smartphones are here.but tablet market is emerging faster than expected!


----------



## NitrousNavneet (May 6, 2011)

Desktop  Is Best,
But the only downside thing >> desktop is not PORTABLE


----------



## rajeevk (May 6, 2011)

All of the three depends on the users requirement. I find laptop more useful for me. May be others find tablets or desktops more useful according to their use. And as the other members are saying I also think that smartphones are a good replacement for all of these.


----------



## coderunknown (May 6, 2011)

Desktop ---> cause they can turn 24X7. bulky & can be assembled. 

Mobile ---> portable & small but enough powerful for the everyday small task.

tablet ---> set to replace laptops/netbook. but then when it comes to gaming as many may use it for gaming, you'll need a keyboard. then to make it more rugged, add a screen cover. an adapter so your tablet doesn't run out of juice in middle of Crysis Mini (new game i proposed). & then if you want have more fun, a controller. & in the end it'll be like, "a laptop would have been better choice". yes, tablets are necessary in corporate/business but for daily & heavy work on the go, a laptop is better even if they offer half the battery life.


----------



## doomgiver (May 6, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I do it with my phone everyday with almost no problems


yup, but what about the other sites? im not a stupid idiot who only uses twitter/facebook (in fact, i dont even have a fb account), i play mostly mmos and flash games. dont you think that playing flash games on a smartphone is a bad idea?



thetechfreak said:


> How easily will you carry it in your pocket? Suppose you go to a place. Wont you carry a bag every where just to carry a tablet.


if i have to tote a bag, then so be it, i am willing to sacrifice lots of $$$$$ to buy an expensive pink crocodile skin carrying case for my tablet, because it deserves the best.



thetechfreak said:


> YOu will enjoy everything in it except maybe movie watching


who the f watches a movie on a smartphone? i dont want to lose my 'aakhon ki roshni', lol. no offense, but seriously, no thanks. vidoes, ok, but movies, you gotta be crazy. enjoy it on a bigger screen, and it sucks if you are desperate enough to watch it on a tiny(relatively, relatively) smartphone screen.



Sam said:


> yes, tablets are necessary in corporate/business but for daily & heavy work on the go, a laptop is better even if they offer half the battery life.



no, tablets are fine for work. you can open/edit pdf, word, excel files, do stuff like checking mail. what do you mean by heavy work? 

and leave the gaming to the desktop, tablets and laptops are NOT meant to be used as serious gaming devices. small games are fine, but dont expect to play crysis anytime(even if it is a 'lite' crysis)


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2011)

doomgiver said:
			
		

> i play mostly mmos and flash games. dont you think that playing flash games on a smartphone is a bad idea?


 Different people have different uses. I dont play MMO and flash very often on net. I can resist them till I reach my desktop.



			
				 doomgiver said:
			
		

> if i have to tote a bag, then so be it, i am willing to sacrifice lots of $$$$$ to buy an expensive pink crocodile skin carrying case for my tablet, because it deserves the best.


 Wont it be silly if you have net on your mobile but still use net on a tab just for email checking and facbooking? 


			
				 doomgiver said:
			
		

> who the f watches a movie on a smartphone? i dont want to lose my 'aakhon ki roshni', lol. no offense, but seriously, no thanks. vidoes, ok, but movies, you gotta be crazy. enjoy it on a bigger screen, and it sucks if you are desperate enough to watch it on a tiny(relatively, relatively) smartphone screen.


 Have your aankho ki roshni  Watch movies in a hall!
I think most of us will be able to resist the latest flick for just enough time to watch them in a hall or on a big TV.


----------



## doomgiver (May 6, 2011)

:shrug:
i dont do facebook, and i got better stuff to do than just check email.

the point of a tablet is being able to do stuff you cant with both a desktop and a smartphone.

if im going somewhere i dont have to do/use net, then i'll just carry my droid.
if its going to be a long time, then i'll take along my tablet too.

tablet and smartphone are mutually exclusive for usage, except for phone calls.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2011)

doomgiver said:
			
		

> i dont do facebook, and i got better stuff to do than just check email.


 MMO and flash? An iPad which is arguably the best Tab * doesnt support flash *. Ofcourse, we have Android tabs...but the tab which got the frenzy started doesnt support flash 


			
				 doomgiver said:
			
		

> the point of a tablet is being able to do stuff you cant with* both a desktop *and a smartphone.


hmmm... 

I think a desktop can do 10 times as much as a tablet......

you cant do 3d modelling on a tablet can you


----------



## doomgiver (May 6, 2011)

i mean have a decent processing power, not like 3d render and stuff 
and have a bigger screen, and more memory.

no apple  thanks,


----------



## xtremevicky (May 6, 2011)

Since Desktop is out of the question for me now .

1. I want a laptop which can fill my games need . Fifa and FM .
2. A music device . Ipod . (Check)
3. A high end mobile phone .


----------



## sujoyp (May 6, 2011)

Good discussion

I think tablet is a useless device and just a show off by the rich people

for me a 10" Netbook + a 3.2-3.7" Mobile+A descent desktop will do everything

or a high performing laptop + a 4" smartphone will also be good enough


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:
			
		

> Since Desktop is out of the question for me now .
> 
> 1. I want a laptop which can fill my games need . Fifa and FM .
> 2. A music device . Ipod . (Check)
> 3. A high end mobile phone .


 Yup. These are the requirements of most people.

Either, people want a desktop or a laptop or both. Very rarely people need a tab.


They are more like lifestyle products. People like to flaunt them. Show off. I agree with them, they do look good. Catch peoples attention. But functionality....I'm not fully sure


----------



## doomgiver (May 6, 2011)

the worst thing is the absence of a physical keyboard.

i wish for a tablet with a slide-out physical keyboard, it'll solve all problems


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2011)

doomgiver said:
			
		

> i wish for a tablet with a slide-out physical keyboard, it'll solve all problems


 I think Samsung tried to bring out tablet and laptop hybrid in CES Vegas


----------



## R2K (May 6, 2011)

Laptops and desktops have there own user base
laptops are for people who need there computer with them no matter where they go.
While desktops are for ppl who prefer to work sitting in their office or in a specific place
Both have there own advantages and disadvantages
You just can't carry your bulky and power hungry desktops to your terace when you wanna work on your computer while enjoying some fresh air or use internet while watching a movie on your big screen TV placed in the main hall of your house. also not to mention the advantage having your pc with all your prefered softwares and valuable data around you even at your workplace or while flying abroad.
And it can't be denied that desktops are more preferable if you are looking more powerful machine to do tasks requiring massive processing power like HD video encoding and stuff...
So its just unfair to compare a desktop or tablet/laptop as they serve different userbase with different needs


----------



## xtremevicky (May 6, 2011)

The problem with me buying a table ( that i never will ) is Portability.

For gaming I have my laptop . For music on the go I have my ipod touch . Why would i want the Tablet for .

This is JUST my opinion . I would love to see poeple having different opinions.



R2K said:


> Laptops and desktops have there own user base
> laptops are for people who need there computer with them no matter where they go.
> While desktops are for ppl who prefer to work sitting in their office or in a specific place
> Both have there own advantages and disadvantages
> ...




Very true . Another point is that some people work and not in there home towns . I can never buy a desktop here in bangalore and would of never bought a laptop if i had been working in Bhopal .


----------



## cute.bandar (May 6, 2011)

I have 3 laptops and 1 desktop in my home right now. All 3 laptops have over-heating problems. Needless to say I absolutely hate laptops. not that I hate the concept of laptops, laptops can be really good , but most laptops IMO completely suck.


----------



## R2K (May 6, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> The problem with me buying a table ( that i never will ) is Portability.
> 
> For gaming I have my laptop . For music on the go I have my ipod touch . Why would i want the Tablet for .
> 
> ...



^^
me too prefer laptops because of the fact that i work abroad and want to have my pc with me when  i come back home for vacation


----------



## doomgiver (May 6, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> For gaming I have my laptop . For music on the go I have my ipod touch . Why would i want the Tablet for .


you game on your laptop? let me guess.... mario and solitaire, right?
i've personally put off gaming for later because i cant afford a proper pc upgrade right now. you just cant game on a laptop, get a console instead.



cute.bandar said:


> I have 3 laptops and 1 desktop in my home right now. All 3 laptops have over-heating problems. Needless to say I absolutely hate laptops. not that I hate the concept of laptops, laptops can be really good , but most laptops IMO completely suck.



^^ omg, genius!!! this guy is completly right. my hp laptop gets so hot, you could cook your b@lls. thankfully, i use a cooler.

the concept is great, but the hardware sucks, too much heat, and and the really good ones are too heavy to carry around comfortably.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2011)

doomgiver said:
			
		

> you game on your laptop? let me guess.... mario and solitaire, right?


 No

My friend has a HP laptop of round about 70k he bough around 15 months back

He still plays games like Call of Duty:Modern Warfare 2, Black Ops with *absolutely* everything (including AA) maxed out at a fps of atleast 25-30

Crysis 2 also doesnt bother it too much.


Why do you think lappys cant game?


----------



## tkin (May 7, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> No
> 
> My friend has a HP laptop of round about 70k he bough around 15 months back
> 
> ...


The keyboard and display are connected making very awkward gaming position.


----------



## R2K (May 7, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> No
> 
> My friend has a HP laptop of round about 70k he bough around 15 months back
> 
> ...



true...that was what even i was thinking......
if laptops can't game then laptop brands like alienware and Clevo would have already gone out of business


----------



## tkin (May 7, 2011)

R2K said:


> true...that was what even i was thinking......
> i wonder whether these ppl ever heard abt gaming laptops from alienware and sager


You'll get spondylitis from gaming in laptops.


----------



## R2K (May 7, 2011)

^^
wow...thanks for the information ....lol


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2011)

To sum it up, we can say that-

A tablet does everything a modern mobile phone does only on a larger screen.


----------



## sujoyp (May 7, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> To sum it up, we can say that-
> 
> A tablet does everything a modern mobile phone does only on a larger screen.



Absolutely right

Iphone+bigger screen = ipad
Galaxy S + bigger screem = galaxy tab


----------



## tkin (May 7, 2011)

I'll just leave this here then:
*ipad.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/imat.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2011)

Lol! This is thread is turning into a hate boy thread.
Lets keep our views unbiased 

btw, dont we all agree Apple are great inventors.
Almost all the products they bring out sell like mad.


----------



## tkin (May 7, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Lol! This is thread is turning into a hate boy thread.
> Lets keep our views unbiased
> 
> btw, dont we all agree Apple are great inventors.
> Almost all the products they bring out sell like mad.


Certainly.

PS: My cat.
*icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/06/apple-kitteh-saiz-u-wayt-4-iphone-update.jpg


----------



## doomgiver (May 7, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> My friend has a HP laptop of round about 70k he bough around 15 months back
> 
> He still plays games like Call of Duty:Modern Warfare 2, Black Ops with *absolutely* everything (including AA) maxed out at a fps of atleast 25-30
> 
> Crysis 2 also doesnt bother it too much.



get a desktop for 70k, and you can play these games at over 50 fps(a very conservative figure from me, coz i've never seen that kind of pc in my life, srsly, and dont laugh)


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2011)

To be true I have only read bout 70k pc's never properly seen em 


			
				 doomgiver said:
			
		

> get a desktop for 70k, and you can
> play these games at over 50 fps(a very
> conservative figure from me


 I have posted bout that coz your talking bout laptops only being able to play Solitare and Pinball, etc


----------



## doomgiver (May 7, 2011)

you get 60 fps @ pinball, i bet


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2011)

doomgiver said:
			
		

> you I get 60 fps @ pinball, i bet


 Corrected


----------



## doomgiver (May 7, 2011)

bingo!!! and he hits the nail right on the head!!


----------

